# Where are the spots & why is xponder 4 on 119 so low?



## rolou21 (Apr 4, 2002)

I'm curious to find out when will the spots be activated...possibly for tomm. May 1 and will all the spots be on....Specifically 1,3,5,7 and 9..

And why is xponder 4 on 119 so low....My signal strength is around 82? What gives?:shrug:


----------



## jmeluni (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm also wondering why TP4 is so low. I'm in Syracuse, NY and only get 70-75 on a clear day on this TP. All other TPs are 95-105. With heavy cloud cover and a lot of rain like we've had the past few days the signal on TP4 drops to 60-65, fortunately it remains locked.

I would think that somebody from Dish would notice this problem and rectify it. It needs more power, especially since they put ESPN2 on TP4!

John


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

I am at work right now but my wife reports that signal level is also low on TP16 (also from E*7). I checked another source through the EKB and found that there is a solar convergance today here in SoCal. I thought those happened closer to the equinox but what do I know about astrophysics?


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

Only the spots using TPs 5,7,9 will be activated late tonight. TPs 1&3 are using national programming and at least 2TPs worth of channels will have to be moved to 110 before 1&3 can be transfered to spots.

As to when the 2TPs worth of channels will move. No one knows. Could be after some cities move from 110 to spots on 119 or could be after E-8 is activated at 110. In any event E* will need to upgrade all (or all with AT100) subs with a Dish-500 if they have a Dish-300. E* could really hurt itself if they don't offer a free upgrade for these subs as the majority that still have Dish-300 aren't going to pay any out of pocket expense and would drop down to AT-50 before buying another dish.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Why all AT100? It would make more sense to leave AT100 on 119 and move premiums to 110. You ALREADY need 110 for some of the premiums, and it would be less subs to upgrade, and generally "better" subs.


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

This is strange...
On the edge of the footprint (USVI) tp4 is reading 102 on the DP scale.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2002)

I talked last night to a Dish CSR he stated that all of the spotbeams will be placed on transponders 1 - 9. This will explain why the transponder #4 is low.
I have noticed that since the must carry took place on Jan 1, 2002 that DISH has continually screwed with the transponder signal strength on Salt Lake City, Utah locals. The signal strength before Jan was around 88-90 signal strength on satellite 110 transponder 29. I have watched the signal strength drop all the way down to 60 - 62.
I know that it is not a dish aiming problem and simply needs to be reaimed. 
I ususally check signal strength for 119 on tp 1, 110 on tp 3, and 148 on tp2.

These signal strengths have stayed exactly the same as they have been for the last 8 - 9 months. Nothing has changed.

ONLY THE SIGNAL STRENGTH ON THE TRANSPONDERS FOR THE SALT LAKE CITY LOCALS HAS CHANGED DRASTICALLY!

The locals is the main reason that I switched from DTV to DISH in the first place as DTV said that they would not have them for at least another 6 mos. or more. when I switched to DISH.

If they keep screwing with the locals in my DMA and I start losing signals due to the transponder low signal strengths I will drop all of my programming


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Take what the Dish CSR's tell you with a grain of salt. According the Dish Network's FCC filings the spot beams are not transponders 1 - 9.

Second the signal strangths have can and will change, (ask the folks in Alaska and Hawaii) 

Just sit back and relax, I am sure everyone will be happier when things are done, (although they have taken longer to get done then I have hoped)


----------

